# Can this industry be changed?



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm sure that all of us that are on this site and in this business as contractors have always heard that working hard is one of the keys to success and financial independence. 
There was a time in this industry that you could support yourself, your family and others with what you made solely in this business. I personally never did I always had a diversified business so that if one area suffered another could still keep a cash flow going.
I also used to love this business it was actually at one time kind of fun as well as one of the most interesting and humbling business's you could be in. Humbling by teaching you to be thankful for what you had as you were first hand seeing the ravages of greed and deceit in the mortgage industry as well as the not so smart moves of some homeowners.
There was a time when your knowledge and first hand views of properties and what was there to be removed and what had to be done to make it conveyable was actually trusted and not questioned. Sure we all know that it was a lot of unscrupulous contractors that preempted some of the changes and caused nationals to question even the most seasoned and trusted contractors.
There is only one way to change this industry but unfortunately only some of us (the diversified) can afford to do it. 
Refuse work orders we are all contractors that are not bound to do anything a national or regional wants to shove down your throat. Correct me if I am wrong but these contracts only state what you are to do when you accept a work order there is nothing that says you have to take it (hence a contractor we can refuse or complete any job we want) let them force those that know no better. We all know they have more than one contractor in our areas and we all have run into the other guys work. Need I say more, let him go bankrupt trying to work for the ludicrous amounts they want to pay now.
2014 is the year I get out of this "Business" that is no more, I'm done dealing with clueless cube jockeys, greedy nationals, 60 day no pays, "we need more pictures" "please return to property", 40 picture lawn cuts, more requirements for less money.
God bless you guys that can continue to deal with the idiocy and can keep your sanity and your blood pressure down, you truly are the professionals in this industry as was I but no more. 
In my little corner of the world I will try to change the industry by refusing work orders as part of my exit strategy hopefully one of you professionals will be asked to do what I refuse but we know that won't happen. Some hapless wannabe will do it screw it up, get back-charged and move on to the next order thinking they will see the light at the end of the tunnel only to realize when it is too late that the tunnel is endless. 
I truly believe the only way to change this is to refuse the work. Go on strike the cream will eventually rise back to the top and the cream is all the pros not the wannabes. 
Happy New Year to all of you!


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey, Wannabe is not a bad guy.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> Hey, Wannabe is not a bad guy.



Wannabe is a great guy. As much as I despise the union thing I know this much. What Wannabe says, it always happens. He's never been wrong. 

Happy New Years everyone!!


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

LOL no offense taken especially when Cover2 speaketh the sad truth..


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

It is more than likely to continue to evolve rather than "change".


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

The union thing will NEVER happen in my area. I have tried to use those guys when they are laid off and it never works. They expect to be pampered and treated like royalty we all know the banks are not going to do that. Unions don't scare me, the paperwork does.

We have a perfect blend to our business right now. 25% or less P&P, 50% brokers and banks, 25% flipping houses and rehabs for me.

I have a small window and siding company as well that does a job here and there but it's not reliable or a regular income.

Until the banks learn that we are contractors not administrative assistants this industry will never get better. You can't bid out a property correctly and jump through all of their hoops for the money they want to pay. They are not going to pay more and we are at a breaking point as contractors. There are many guys that would probably go even deeper into their profit margins but the truth is they can't. This is rock bottom, when you lose money on an order you should be worried but when you lose money on 50% of your orders.....REDRUM is written all over the walls.:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## westcoast Man (Jan 6, 2014)

cover2 said:


> I'm sure that all of us that are on this site and in this business as contractors have always heard that working hard is one of the keys to success and financial independence.
> There was a time in this industry that you could support yourself, your family and others with what you made solely in this business. I personally never did I always had a diversified business so that if one area suffered another could still keep a cash flow going.
> I also used to love this business it was actually at one time kind of fun as well as one of the most interesting and humbling business's you could be in. Humbling by teaching you to be thankful for what you had as you were first hand seeing the ravages of greed and deceit in the mortgage industry as well as the not so smart moves of some homeowners.
> There was a time when your knowledge and first hand views of properties and what was there to be removed and what had to be done to make it conveyable was actually trusted and not questioned. Sure we all know that it was a lot of unscrupulous contractors that preempted some of the changes and caused nationals to question even the most seasoned and trusted contractors.
> ...


As with every business, it will continually change. There will be big shifts back and forth from safeguard to Cyprex to etc. Pricing will only get worse until they either burn enough contractors or the requirements become so insane that only a few stick around


----------



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

all these messages are crazy. I've been doing this for five years. I can't do this anymore. I am thankful starting my new job tomorrow! I finally given up. There's too many ups and downs in this field. Wishing all of you good luck!!! I'll be back to check on you guys LOL.


----------



## grayghost (Aug 25, 2013)

What are you going to if you don't mind me asking? (just wondering if its along the same lines as what you been doing)


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

grayghost said:


> What are you going to if you don't mind me asking? (just wondering if its along the same lines as what you been doing)


 Well I took a full time job with bennies and they pay me well with no stress! Also plan on expanding my landscape business a little but I have a product that I'm working on a patent for that could (fingers crossed) revolutionize a certain recreational and sporting industry. Hopefully in the very near future you will hear about me and this product.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

cover2 said:


> Well I took a full time job with bennies and they pay me well with no stress! Also plan on expanding my landscape business a little but I have a product that I'm working on a patent for that could (fingers crossed) revolutionize a certain recreational and sporting industry. Hopefully in the very near future you will hear about me and this product.



Awesome. Best of luck!!


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

the ride was good while it lasted but like a rollercoaster nothing is going up,especially pricing,all going downhill definetly time for bigger fish.


----------

